# Tax Credit - Urgent Advice Pls!



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi, advice anyone, pls - 

I am self employed normally working 25 hr week.

For some time have been on incapacity benefit and DLA due to ill health.  My DLA is mentioned on my Tax Credit forms and my Taxable Social Security Benefits Recieved (which I thought meant my incapacity benefit?) is on there too so I thought all the info was correct.

I recently returned an income tax form.  I got in a mess with it so phoned up and spoke to someone explaining I 'normally work 25 hr week but not able to work at present due to health probs' and they clearly advised that I am still officially self employed even if unable to work for some time, so I should still put self emp on my WTC/CTC forms.

Now WTC/CTC have sent my husband a form querying my self emp profit (none) and my self emp status and all over the form it says about fines for not declaring / misdeclaring stuff and I am worried.

Why are they sending these extra forms? Have I done something wrong in error?  

Would be grateful for any advice!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I would suggest contacting CAB for advice but would think they need to query something if it looks incorrect or inaccurate.

I would guess that they could ask to see business account or business bank accounts which would show no earnings for the time period in question but CAB could answer that.

Good luck

xxx


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

HI
Thanks for reply.
No CAB accessible where I am, sadly.
I think the prob is being self emp (and getting tax credits for that) and off sick simultaneously?
Anyone else got any expertise in this area?
I.x


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

bump.


----------

